# best supplements for your joints



## DarksideSix (Sep 21, 2012)

title says it all, looking for whatever supps you all have taken or found to aid in joint pain.

After this last cycle some of my joints have been bothering me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 21, 2012)

USP LABS Super Cissus RX


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 21, 2012)

Fish oil like whoa


----------



## DarksideSix (Sep 21, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Fish oil like whoa



I take 6 grams a day son, it's not that big on joint relief.  POB's rec is looking like it might be nice.


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 21, 2012)

I forgot you're old!! Lmao


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 21, 2012)

Wd-40......


----------



## DarksideSix (Sep 21, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> I forgot you're old!! Lmao



true, and i'm also benching 400lbs!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 21, 2012)

10 fish oils a day help me alot


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 21, 2012)

Fish Oil, but I think you get what you pay for.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 21, 2012)

I tried glucosamine and chondroitin but they didn't do anything for me - probably because I'm old.  Now I'm back taking krill oil.


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 21, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> USP LABS Super Cissus RX



Bump this X 2 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^°

And deca of course! Lol (which I actually don't like)


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 21, 2012)

bulk cissus all day.  nutra planet will be 70% less the USP labs.  same shit so y pay more??


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 21, 2012)

ostretien...


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 22, 2012)

x2 for Krill Oil. Costco sells in bulk for cheap.


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 22, 2012)

If it is a specific joint, and probably temporary, I will use 99.9% pure DMSO.  Otherwise try the super cissus at 1.5 dosing. 

Shit is a miracle.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 23, 2012)

krill is helpful too.  its a great supp, just $$$


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 23, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> bulk cissus all day.  nutra planet will be 70% less the USP labs.  same shit so y pay more??



Good info thanks for that brother!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 23, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Fish oil like whoa



yup its my favorite and always has been and to me all the other stuff just doesnt work for me,but i take like 10g of fish oil a day,plus you could add in some Flaxseed Oil and ground up Ginger,a teaspoon/day.....old country remedies


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 4, 2012)

Im impressed with super cissus.  Has made a big difference in my shoulders. I want to try Deca out and see how that treats my old joints.


----------



## SHRUGS (Oct 12, 2012)

Check out Transform supplements: Joint Repair. It has Cissus and everything else in it too. When I was doin some research on joint aid for myself this was the best bang for buck I came across. It runs about $15 bucks for 60caps. If I buy supplements I use Lockout. Go to Lockoutforums.com and click on store then click on joint relief you'll find it there. Good shit!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 12, 2012)

DSS..I've used this and can begin to feel a difference in days, unlike Gluocosamine/chondroitin which they say you need to take for months before noticing any effects.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 17, 2013)

robin jack said:


> But according to my information the coconut oil is the best oil for your joints and body health..Is it right..
> thanks for the more information like fish oil..



go with real world experiences rather than printed data like i bet this is.

Cissus, fish oil/krill oil, and other EFA's should be all good and you should notice improvement.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 17, 2013)

after taking nand it pisses on everything


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 17, 2013)

I use glucosimine condroiten  I dont know if it works or not but I gotz no joint pain used too


----------



## ken Sass (May 18, 2013)

i just started using this, seems to help http://www.penetrex.com/index.htm


----------



## NbleSavage (May 18, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> krill is helpful too.  its a great supp, just $$$



Another vote for Krill oil. It's like fish oil, minus the fish burps...


----------



## caArmitage (May 27, 2013)

Look up BioCell Collagen.
See an Osteopathic manual practitioner or a Bowen practitioner for your ankle injury. It works wonders.


----------

